# Choisir les meilleurs adaptateurs de bracelet...?



## gegoye01 (8 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

Quels adaptateurs de bracelet pourriez-vous me conseiller pour une série 2 gris sidéral?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## Bubus44 (18 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir
J'en commandé chez Macmaniak. Ils sont top ![emoji106]


----------

